# [GAME][Free] Chicken Pou



## Droidspirit (May 16, 2014)

Do you want to play a new game?

Grandma Frieda goes into the barn to get eggs, because it's dinner time!

Help grandma Frieda to catch the eggs. But beware of the marten and the fox. The marten loves eggs just like you and if you take no action against him, he steals all of your eggs away. The fox wants to snatch the chicken. Therefore take the stick in your hand, and protect your chickens.

Enjoy this wonderful farm adventure with nice graphics and wonderful sounds!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.chickenpou


----------



## Droidspirit (May 16, 2014)

A new update is available: Now you can activate an bloodbatch ;-)


----------

